# 83 URQ workshop manual



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a workshop manual for my 83 URQ. Does anyone have any source(s) for buying one?? a copy will do. Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------

